# préférer <infinitif> plutôt que (de) <infinitif> - préposition ?



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
dans la phrase suivante, je crois qu'il manque un "de", n'est-ce pas ?
_On préfère rester seul plutôt que partager son lit avec quelqu'un qu'on aime pas._

Merci de votre intervention !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la question du choix entre _préférer X que Y_ et _préférer X plutôt que Y_, voir le fil préférer X à Y / préférer X (plutôt) que (de) Y - substantif / infinitif.


----------



## janpol

pour Grevisse, les deux sont corrects : « plutôt que » « plutôt que de »
(par contre, il manque un « n' » : « on n'aime pas ».)


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Le "de" dans "plutôt que de" est-il possible si l'on n'utilise pas le verbe préférer ? Par exemple : "Si tu veux le frapper, fonce sur lui, plutôt que *de *parler pour dire que tu es un froussard !"
Le "de" est possible ici, non ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Le "de" dans "plutôt que de" est-il possible si l'on n'utilise pas le verbe préférer ? Par exemple : "Si tu veux le frapper, fonce sur lui, plutôt que *de *parler pour dire que tu es un froussard !"
> Le "de" est possible ici, non ?[/


Donc, après "préférer", on n'emploie pas _de_ ?


----------



## proyoyo

Justement, j'avais remarqué qu'on mettait souvent "plutôt que *de*" après le verbe "préférer", et je ne savais pas si on pouvait mettre le "de" dans un autre contexte, sans le verbe "préférer".
Google book et le TLFi m'ont donné la réponse



> −  *Plutôt que (de)* + inf.  De préférence à ceci, à savoir de. Synon. _au lieu de._ _Il est selon ma nature de détruire plutôt que *de *donner_ (Bernanos, _Imposture_, 1927, p.521). _Jupiter: (...) Est-il vrai que tu préférerais te tuer, plutôt que d'être infidèle à ton mari?_ (Giraudoux, _Amphitr. 38_, 1929, ii, 2, p.92): 5. Indolents, dès que l'ombre d'un sentiment apparaissait, *plutôt *_que *de*_nous fatiguer à lui mesurer sa part exacte, nous nous accordions le sentiment entier.
> Giraudoux, _Simon_, 1926, p.170.
> ♦ Plus rare. [Sans *de*]  _Il fallait tout faire plutôt que partir_ (Malègue, _Augustin_, t.2, 1933, p.142).


Mes doutes étaient infondées : "plutôt que" permet le "de" dans n'importe quel contexte impliquant un verbe à l'infinitif après, et pas seulement en présence du verbe "préférer".


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Mes doutes étaient infondées : "plutôt que" permet le "de" dans n'importe quel contexte impliquant un verbe à l'infinitif après, et pas seulement en présence du verbe "préférer".


mais *de* n'est jamais obligatoire, c'est ça ???


----------



## proyoyo

En effet. C'est facultatif, mais selon l'usage (et le TLFi !) il est plus répandu de garder le "de".


----------



## ufoseeker

Bonjour à tous!
Dans le cadre d'une traduction, je viens d'avoir un affreux doute sur la construction d'une phrase. Elle dit:
"En préférant renoncer à une carrière illustre *plutôt que de violer* les principes qui lui étaient chers"
Cette version me semble la bonne, mais ne devrais-je pas écrire:
"En préférant renoncer à une carrière illustre *plutôt que violer* les principes qui lui étaient chers"
Qu'en dites-vous?
Merci!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Les deux sont correctes, la version avec de est plus littéraire/emphatique.


----------



## ufoseeker

C'était donc aussi simple que ça?
Merci de m'avoir ôté ce doute Lacuzon


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà posé cette question, mais je n'ai au moins pas trouvé de posting là-dessus...

Si j'utilise le verbe préférer / aimer mieux, faut-il répéter la préposition "de"?

Je préfère me promener que (DE) me promener

Ou

j'aime mieux lire un livre que d ('écrire) une rédaction.


Y a-t-il peut-être encore plus d'exemples avec d'autres verbes?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Les verbes _préférer_ et _aimer_ sont transitifs directs et ne prennent donc aucune préposition (_préférer qqch, aimer qqch_). Il n'y a donc en principe rien à répéter dans ce cas.

_Je préfère me promener que travailler._
_J'aime mieux lire qu'écrire une rédaction._

Il est toutefois possible de rajouter un _de_ devant le second infinitif.

_Je préfère me promener que *de* travailler._
_J'aime mieux lire que *d'*écrire une rédaction._


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je viens de réviser le verbe préférer et ses constructions et je suis arrivé à cette conclusion:

Les 4 constructions ci-dessous (préférer+inf+que+ inf/ préférer+inf+que+de+ inf/préférer+inf+plutôt que (de)+ inf) peuvent être employées indifféremment.


1. Je préfère mourir de faim que trahir mes amis.
2. Je préfère mourir de faim que de trahir mes amis.
3. Je préfère mourir de faim plutôt que trahir mes amis.
4.  Je préfère mourir de faim plutôt que de trahir mes amis.

Ce raisonnement est-il juste?


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours eu du mal à bien utiliser le verbe préférer.
Après avoir lu ce post et les exemples que j'ai rencontrés dans le Petit Robert, j'ai compris que ce verbe, lorsqu'il est suivi d'un infinitif, prévoit 4 type de constructions:

Préférer+ infinitif+ que+infinitif
Préférer+ infinitif+que+de+ infinitif
Préférer+ infinitif+plutôt que+ infinitif
Préférer+ infinitif+plutôt que+ de+ infinitif

Est-ce correct?

Merci


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Mais comment expliquer le _de _après préférer faire qqc que de faire qqc vu qu'on ne trouve normalement pas de préposition après préférer?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir Panini !

On trouve encore parfois "préférer *de*" suivi d'un infinitif parce que quelques auteurs contemporains emploient ou ont employé cette tournure (ex. : _D'autres préfèrent de rester debout - J. _Rostand), qui est une construction ancienne : 



> *Préférer* *de + inf. (vieilli).* _Si je savais la perdre, et n'avoir plus de consolation, je préférerais de mourir la première_ (RESTIF DE LA BRET., _M. Nicolas_, 1796*,* p.118).



La construction moderne habituelle est Préférer + infinitif sans préposition.
Ex. : Elle préféra mourir.

Comme tu le comprends,  il est préférable d'employer la tournure sans "de".


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _de_ après _(plutôt) que_ n'a strictement rien à voir avec la construction directe ou indirecte du verbe. On rajoute en effet cette particule (qui n'est pas vraiment une préposition) devant les infinitives dépendant de nombreux verbes qui sont pourtant transitifs directs. On dit ainsi : _achever *de*, choisir *de*, proposer *de*, se rappeler *de*_ + infinitif. Dans d'autres cas, le _de_ est facultatif. Par exemple : _ne pouvoir faire autrement que *(de)*, ignorer ce que c'est que *(de)* _ + infinitif.


----------

